# used glock 19



## rasgun (Mar 13, 2007)

how much is a reasonable price for a used glock 19? it is in perfect condition, with not even 500 rounds through it? the person is asking $475 for it, but brand new i can get one for $480. 

i wouldnt mind buying it used, but dont want to buy a used one for $5 less than a new one either.

is this used gun worth $475( if so, i will buy a new one), or should i see if they will drop the price?


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Who is selling it, friend, store, pawn shop?


----------



## LoneWolf (Jan 2, 2007)

I agree with 2400, who is selling can have a lot to do with it. But going on it not being a friend, or a local small town store. I would see if they would go down on the price and work with yeah some.


----------

